# klonopin nightmares



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

So I started taking .5 mg twice a day, all of six days ago. I am going to be starting 1 mg tomorrow, so my question is this.... I'm not having sleep paralysis or Lucid dreams, as I have when prescribed other meds, or Melatonin even, but it seems as though if I take the last pill too early in the night( and perhaps it wears off while I am sleeping) , my dreams/nightmares are effing terrible and realistic. I jump right out of bed and grab a pill when I wake up, and then my day is back on track and all is well. I feel like Klonopin is right for me during the day, I was just wondering if I will be having worse nightmares as my dose goes up/I have been taking it for a while? Anyone experience this? Is there something I could ask my Therapist about that might cancel out my one and only downside of Klonopin. Sorry if I sound like I don't know anything about this. I am new to treating my Panic Disorder with Meds... Thanks in advance


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had nightmares with antidepressants but never benzos.


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks, yeah I have been reading a lot about klonopin since I was prescribed it and though I don't have an 'addictive personality,' I certainly have nasty anxiety/panic disorder and could see not having something that makes me feel better, being a problem in the future. I think I will take you advice and only take it once a day and see what happens.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

benzos tend to increase dreams as it shortens your deepest part of sleep
i recommend melatonin


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

melatonin gives me sleep paralysis that i have zero control over. id actually prefer nightmares. at least i am fully asleep with those.


----------



## syntheticmindstate (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been through hell with benzos, in the hospital, and currently withdrawaling again as the half life just wore off. Klonopin can give u nightmares, the night terrors and night sweats. I take an increased dose at night compared to morning and it helps(1mg at night, .5mg in the morning), also try to maintain healthy exercise as this helps me a lot with sleep.n anxiety


----------



## NebulaExplorer (Mar 8, 2012)

*SP*

I take 2mgs of klonopin a day and find that the only time I have sleep paralysis is when i take klonopin... Its very unpleasant and have heard of klonopin actually helping for SP. For me its backwards... anyone know why??


----------



## jade8225 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi! 

I have been on klonopin for six years. I am now weaning off. I went from 2mg every night, because I can only take this medication at night. I will be a zombie if i took it during the day. I have the success to say I am not on .05mg. It took me a long time to get here. To answer your question, I too am getting nightmares!!! Very bad one's. I can only sleep if I have a glass or two of wine. If not, I WILL NOT SLEEP. The nightmares are vivid and terribly frightening. I just had one last night. I woke up with a panic attack, but talked myself out of it. I happen to believe this is part of the withdrawing process. I am down to the last of what I can take... I am not a success story being I am not complety off. however... I am trying to have a baby and hopefully I will have good news for this site. 

Oh I believe I am also taking the pill too early. However sometimes the klonopin doesn't hit me for about an hour .... I have no idea if the nightmares will subside, but let me know if you find any results!!! 

Good Luck friend!


----------



## jade8225 (Apr 2, 2012)

now on .5mg... sorry spelling error!


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

The real nightmare begins when you taper off them.


----------



## jade8225 (Apr 2, 2012)

( Milk was a bad choice) LOL

Were you able to taper off?


----------



## Lee lee (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi
I have bean on 5mg now I'm on the 1mg my dr suggested I try taking 1 at night with an ambien because I have trouble sleeping thru the night ambien doesn't always work, the first time I took the two together I slept for 2 hrs I had the WORST nightmares I've ever had I was afraid to go back to sleep. But if I don't take them I will be up for days for no reason so I don't know what to do now.


----------



## hef (Feb 7, 2014)

*Clonazepam*

I first took CLONAZEPAM .5mg 6 years ago. I took it twice a day. I noticed, and so did co workers a change in me. I was very clumbsy, running into corners, falling when beding over, running into things. Also I had memmory loss. I would be inthe middle of a conversation with some one and would stop and forget I was having a conversation so I would just stop talking and stare. The listeners were worried. It made me I just take it once at night. I am hoping I am not addicted to it. I dont abuse it, but I still have night mares, and anxiety, just no more panci attacks. My sister also had the same meds and she over dosed a lot of times. She steals my meds from me if I dont hide it. she is adicted to prescription pills cuz she abuses them. I dont. I really hope I am not addicted. I want to have a baby soon. I was have Generalized Anxiety Disorder. My sister suffers from severe anxirty.


----------

